# How much do we owe?



## spider7 (24 Apr 2011)

Forgive me for asking a few stupid questions, but I'd love to know the following with source of reference given
1. what is the current national debt
2. what is the national income v expenditure (and consequent shortfall)?
3. how much have we borrowed since the bank guarantee / bailout and how much do we have to pay back and when does it have to be paid back by?
4. how much is the annual interest that we have to pay?
5. how are we performing??

If anyone can point me in the direction where i can find these figures easily, I would appreciate it.
I feel like an absolute idiot talking abut how bad the economy is when i haven't a clue of the basic facts and figures.
please feel free to add any other basic facts/ stats that we should be aware of.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Apr 2011)

Hi Spider

Good questions. It took me two weeks of calls and correspondence with the NTMA and the Department of Finance to establish what the National Debt was. I have published it here

How much is our National Debt?

You will find some of the other information here:

FAQ on the Exhecquer Deficit, National Debt etc


 I suggested to the NTMA and Finance that they publish a summary of it, but I don't think that they have done so yet.

I suggested to the Financial Regulator that they publish the data on the amount of bonds owed by each institution and they did so a few weeks later.


----------

